# Fisher plow trouble were to start?



## Tjsilva86 (Nov 30, 2017)

I decided to install a plow on mu truck, i bought a used wire harness, controll moduel, and controller, a brand new 5794K-1 Solenoid, and a used 8’ mm2 straight blade. The plow was delivered to me 5 days ago and it operated perfectly. I installed the wiring then pulled up to the plow hooked up all the connection but did not hook up the plow just to test it. The controller had power, the head lights came on, the parking lights and flashers worked, BUT when i tried to move the plow from left to right I could hear the solenoid click but the plow didnt move, same thing happend when i tried to move it up and down. What are a few things ot could be? 
Could the small wires on the solenoid be backwards? Or just a bad solenoid? Bad controller? But it had power and sent a signal? I have another solenoid that I will try to install just to see. A bad fuse in the harness? Or maybe because the plow wasnt hooked up? And suggestions are greatly appreciated before I decided to tear it all appart


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You are completely connected to the plow? You have your main battery connections together, and you ran the ground direct to the battery. Does the motor run? Put up a picture of the solenoid so we can see the wiring.


----------



## Tjsilva86 (Nov 30, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> You are completely connected to the plow? You have your main battery connections together, and you ran the ground direct to the battery. Does the motor run? Put up a picture of the solenoid so we casee the wiring.


All 3 plugs were completely connected, just the frame was not attached to the truck. Yes im connect to the battery + and -


----------



## Tjsilva86 (Nov 30, 2017)

Udate: I can rule out the controller being bad. I plugged it into my my work truck and it worked


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Need to test light the motor and see what you have and dont have


----------



## desul434 (Nov 27, 2012)

Do you have a test light? If so put the ground on the negative at the motor and test light to positive of battery - if it lights up your ground is good at the motor. Then put the test light to the ground and test for power at the motor (someone will have to hit the plow control for you) - if you have power and ground at the motor its the motor or a seized pump (usually not the pump) - if no power then check the solenoid using the same method. If the solenoid is transferring power across both big lugs and there is no power at the motor then its the connection (2 prong plug) - often they are a split terminal that you can expand with a small screw driver or blade.


----------



## Tjsilva86 (Nov 30, 2017)

Some more things to eliminate 

I have Continuity across the small posts on the solenoid 

All fuses are good

All connections are tight. 

I believe I have a ground issue. When I connect my multi meter to the pumps - & + terminals and push left of right on the controller I get no voltage. However if i put my negative wire on metal and do the same I get 12 volts.


----------



## desul434 (Nov 27, 2012)

yes, ground problem. confirm by putting the negative of your multimeter on the - post of the motor and then put the positive of the multimeter to the positive of the battery (plow plugged in) - if the ground isnt good you won't get any voltage showing on the meter. Fisher has plenty of problems with that 12v 2 wire harness. If you don't get a voltage reading undo the 2 wire connector, leave the positive of your multimeter to the positive of the battery and put the negative from your multimeter into the female socket (negative) on the truck side 2 wire harness. if it shows voltage then the ground is good and its just loosing it in the connection.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Positive lead on batt pos, then neg lead on plow neg what you have?, then try at the plow connector....truckside


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You have the ground cable connected directly to the battery?


----------



## Kingsmen20015 (Dec 9, 2017)

Shot in the dark some of these solenoid have to wired up differently. I had an old solenoid on my uni and It wouldn't work at all. Found out it needed another ground from one of the smaller wires to the batt. And some might need a jumper wire from the power don't know if this will help out.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Use a set of jumper cables, connect one to the battery negative, the other end to the pump negative, give that a try.


----------



## Tjsilva86 (Nov 30, 2017)

Problem solved:
I found the ground side of the two prong plug to be broken. I'd like to think again the person from the site that I bought the used wiring harness from, he quickly set me out a replacement cable just in time for me to plow for last nights storm.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

For that ground you could connect the - on the plow motor to the - on the battery in a pinch. The plug is there for convenience.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Glad it is working. Thanks for letting us know.


----------

